# Fusionner plusieurs bibliothèques iTunes



## Alumineux (12 Novembre 2008)

Hello,
J'ai plusieurs dossiers iTunes sur des disques durs différents. Je viens enfin de m'acheter nouveau mac avec un max de Go et aimerai récupérer les fichiers iTunes depuis tous mes disques et les fusionner pour en faire une seule bibliothèque.
Comment faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## whiplash (12 Novembre 2008)

créer un dossier sur ton nouveau disque dur et mets y tous tes morceaux.  Ensuite dans les préférences iTunes, sélectionne ce dossier comme bibliothèque.

Voilà


----------



## Alumineux (12 Novembre 2008)

OK, si j'ai bien compris: je prends le dossier iTunes -> iTunes Music et j'y ajoute les dossiers des autres bibliothèques (les dossiers avec les noms des artistes) et le tour est joué? Il ne faut pas rétablir ou reconstruire les préférences?

Merci


----------



## whiplash (12 Novembre 2008)

En fait, oui.  Tu peux le faire comme ça ou ta bibliothèque peut être dans n'importe quel dossier, c'est paramétrable via les préférences.  Par exemple, ma bibliothèque à moi s'appelle Musique et est sur mon disque dur externe, iTunes music est vide :rateau:


----------



## Alumineux (12 Novembre 2008)

Ça roule! Merci


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2008)

Alumineux a dit:


> OK, si j'ai bien compris: je prends le dossier iTunes -> iTunes Music et j'y ajoute les dossiers des autres bibliothèques (les dossiers avec les noms des artistes) et le tour est joué? Il ne faut pas rétablir ou reconstruire les préférences?
> 
> Merci


Une fois que tu as placé tous tes titres dans le même dossier iTunes Music, tu prends ce dossier et tu le glisses sur l'icone d'iTunes. Il va alors constuire sa bibliothèque en inspectant tout le contenu du dossier


----------



## whiplash (12 Novembre 2008)

ah !  pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé   Je savais qu'il y avait quelque chose de louche à ce que je réponde à une question iTunes avant R e m y


----------



## pfraud (6 Mars 2009)

merci R é m y tu es e x c e l l  e n t, il n' y a pas d'autre mot. Les autres méthodes j'ai trouvé que çà marchait plutot moyen...


----------



## kaboum (14 Juillet 2009)

salut je me greffe a la discution pour un petit detail:
sachant qu'il y a a peu pres les 3/4 des morceaux en communs sur les deux bibliotheques, cette methode ne risque t elle pas de creer des doublons?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2009)

et comme d'hab sur ce sujet _balisé de chez balisé_

de quels types de doublons tu parles
fichiers mac?
ou entrées dans biblios ?

dans les 2 cas les stratégies sont differentes et archi solutionnées en archives
( avec moultes rappels de l'increvable remy)

Alors lache ton ti punch spécial  fete nat (couches  curacoa bleu ,rhum- lait de coco blanc , grenadine ) , tu te detournes du rougaille  à l'ail et tu clic recherche interne


----------



## matdav78 (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai sur mon Macbook pro iTunes, sur lequel j'ai une bibliothèque bien organisé avec des listes de lectures.
Je viens de récupérer tout un dossier iTunes d'un ami avec une bibliothèque bien organisé aussi.
Ma question est donc la suivante: Comment pourrais-je fusionner les deux pour que lorsque j'ouvre iTunes, je me retrouve avec mes listes de lectures et celle de mon ami?
Merci d'avance de votre aide en espérant que j'ai été clair !

Matthieu


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2012)

La seule façon c'est d'exporter chaque liste de lecture une à une (en lançant iTunes sur le Mac de l'ami avec un clic-droit sur chaque liste de lecture), puis importer tous les fichiers de musiques, et enfin importer les listes de lecture de l'ami, une à une sur ton Mac


----------



## matdav78 (6 Mai 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, mais je pense que je dois mal faire la manipulation car à chaque fois, iTunes me dit dès que j'ai importé la musique: "Certains morceaux du fichier Bibliothèque.xml n'ont pas été importés car ils sont introuvable"...?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2012)

Pour importer la musique, tu prends le dossier contenant la musique de ton ami et tu le glisses sur l'icone d'iTunes

Ensuite tu récupères les fichiers XML créés en exportant les listes de lecture depuis le Mac de ton ami et tu les importes dans TON iTunes


----------

